# RJ-45 Splitter



## pattheman0119 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hello I got 2 RJ45 splitters in the mail and im having trouble. I bought them because in my office there is a new Xbox and only one rj45 jack. I hook them up like this







. My Problem is that it is connected for about 5 sec then my computer tries to acquire a network adress then it says network cable unplugged, then it tries to acquire a network adress then it says network cable unplugged. it will go on like this till physicly unplug every thing. any one know if i did somthing wrong. is there another option for my situation. thank you for your help


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi I am moving this to networking


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Get a small 5 port switch to connect to your R45 wall jack.


----------



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

Hi, There are several different wiring congfigs for LAN "splitters", are you sure you have the correct ones?

The company I used to work for made them under the name "coolports".
Check out www.htdata.co.uk

Dave.


----------



## Comtrad (Sep 21, 2006)

If it is just RJ45 splitters, then that is your problem. 

They have to be Cat5e splitters. 

However I agree with crazijoe and just pick up a cheap 5 port switch.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd go with the switch, you're making this problem harder than it is. :smile:


----------



## ecc83 (Oct 7, 2006)

If these "splitters" are what I think, they exploit the redunant pairs in a LAN cable and the term splitter is a bit of a misnomer.

This being the case (and I assume the router is in a "comm" room or similar) then it could be that the link does not have 4pair connectivety and so you are on a hiding to nothing!

Sometime a poor installation might be up to 5, 5e..... spec' on the normal pairs but not up to snuff on all.

I would cold check all the pairs on the link before you buy anything else.

Dave.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The splitters indeed use the secondary pairs in the CAT5 cable for the second circuit. I've used them here for a long run where I didn't feel like pulling another 100 feet of cable through the attic and basement for my FiOS installation.


----------

